# Anyone else seeing these in excess?



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

I have a tone of these in my lawn this year. I know it's not a good thing because I'm sure they're dropping eggs. Any idea what they are ? I haven't seen as many European Crane Flies this season. Located in North East Ohio.


----------



## T-McD (Aug 10, 2021)

+1 bumping


----------

